# Udder is Strutted on one Side. Other side feels empty



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm more than devastated. Buttercup is ready to kid soon. Her udder is strutted. But only on one side. 
This will be her second freshening. During her first lactation she tended to be a little lopsided and I had to milk to keep her even. That side tended to be congested too. No mastitis though. I only milked her for a couple months then dried her up because she was bred(unintentionally. ) she dried up fine. Then when she bagged up she bagged up even. Until now. The vet on Vets Corner has been so helpful. May or may not be a productive udder on that side.
Tia girl had a beautiful udder last freshening. Anyone else had this happen? Ugh. I'm going to cry. 
I wonder if that Dansha milker could have caused damage.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was it lopsided from the beginning? Could anyone be nursing off of her?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

It was actually very even when she bagged up. This is just since last night. She filled up a lot on the left. I'm wondering if one of the six week old kids snuck a snack. I can't imagine that that side is not productive. Makes no sense. I'm hoping when her actual milk comes in both sides will fill.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is there anything at all in that side? It's okay to milk her a bit to check the milk and even her up as long as you follow milk room protocol with cleaning and after dip. She has plenty of time to make more colostrum for the kids, the best colostrum is made the day of labor anyway. 

That mob in there may very well be bumming off her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't believe she would bag up and then deflate overnight. My guess is someone is getting some good milk.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

It does feel like there is some milk in the small side too. Just not as much. I will milk some out and try and even her up. Plan on bottling as well as dam raising again anyway. 
LOL! Yep. Those triplets go through the barn like little locusts sometimes. Very possible they mugged the poor thing.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I can't believe she would bag up and then deflate overnight. My guess is someone is getting some good milk.


It seemed to me that the small side just didn't fill up as much as the full side. But who knows. She was out with the little terrors till late this morning. And last evening.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Could you pen her up away from the others to see if she fills back up..incase you do have a milk thief...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I have her in her kidding stall now. I let her out today for exercise while I guarded her. LOL! I hope it fills up! I think she has s bunch of babies in there.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Yay! Udder is filled evenly and she's baby talking. Should be today!!!














I'm a very happy mama!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good. So she did have some milk stealers.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I think so!


----------

